# Somerset show brag



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well what a day Ozzy had at the Somerset show, Ozzy was awarded his 4th Imperial Cert, then went on to be awarded Best of Breed in a very strong class, then he was awarded two 2nd places in misc classes, Later in the day he was then awarded Best of Variety and Best in Show S.L.H Cat and finally was awarded Show Managers Special Award, as you can imagine we came away so proud of what he achieved, it was so nice that the show closed a little early too as the heat in the show hall was so bad and lots of cats were getting quite annoyed by the end of the day lol Ozzy included......best wishes............Chris.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow - well done Ozzy


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Huge congrats he looked super! I was doing certs and so saw all his results come in - the BOB award was the best as he beat the girl who was overall BIS 2 weeks ago at Suffolk and Norfolk


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Huge congrats he looked super! I was doing certs and so saw all his results come in - the BOB award was the best as he beat the girl who was overall BIS 2 weeks ago at Suffolk and Norfolk


Thank you, as you can imagine we were so thrilled with him yesterday............But bloody shattered when we got home, the heat in there was unbearable lol......best wishes.........Chris


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

What a fab day! well done Ozzy!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic results Chris :thumbsup: Very well done and well deserved for the glorious Ozzy :thumbup:
Love those Jubilee theme rosettes too


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

That's amazing!! Well done Ozzy and well done to his hardworking slaves!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

What a superstar  Congrats!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Fantastic results Chris :thumbsup: Very well done and well deserved for the glorious Ozzy :thumbup:
> Love those Jubilee theme rosettes too


Yes Lynn the rossettes were fab, and the dressed pens looked amazing with the jubilee theme, they showed the cats off so well, thaanks again..........Chris


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oh well done! And I love those themed rosettes too, lovely


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

Well done Ozzy!!!!!
You must be so proud Chris


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done Ozzy, congrats Chris xxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done Ozzy!!!

Chris, he is an absolute stunner and its well deserved by all accounts!! Congrats


----------

